# question RE: petshrimp.com



## zshuzshu (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever checked out this site? I recently installed some RCS and posted a question on petshrimp about what other shrimp I could put in with them that would not cross. I never could find the post so thought it did not go thru so did it again. Then I got a nasty email reply that I had been warned 2 times to do research before posting. Well, I had been thru the site but could never find any answer and had googled for an answer. So I replied to the email that what they did was rude and that I had done research first. They never even let the post go thru so that someone could answer. Then, when I went to the site, all that came up was a note that I was permanently banned. It was like it was a joke.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I'd like to say we are all nice on this site.
I come here for El Natural but stay for everything else, do-it-yourself, light, shrimp, and buying.
Considering this is a plant site, a lot of non-plants are discussed which is great.
I've bought more animals than plants here.

An all in one stop.
And if somebody asks a redundant question I just move on.
In fact I have links to posts on my two aquariums, and half the time I reference them in my reply since they show the start to present and can help the true newbies (mentoring that's what it is all about).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I know I once saw a table somewhere with that info on it... but I don't seem to have bookmarked the site? Here's another site and some articles that mention some links that might have more info, though?

http://www.shrimpfanatics.com/shrimp-intro.html

http://www.centralpets.com/php/search/storiesdisplay.php?Story=518

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Shrimp/

Good luck!


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Planet inveribrates has a table. Just pretend to buy.
I just linked directly to to the table.










http://www.planetinverts.com/Shrimp-Chart3.jpg


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

There ya go- I knew I'd seen it somewhere! WTG!

:mrgreen:


----------



## zshuzshu (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## ewitsshawn (Jan 30, 2008)

never herd of the site


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL... welcome to the list of the banned (you aren't alone) - and it's an IP ban. That guy really needs to lighten up.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

dont feel so bad atleast you had a chance to be on the forum, Mustafa banned me before i even had a chance to register.

his over the top on alot of things.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Wherever there's a red X in the chart, you shouldn't mix because they'll cross breed, producing undesirable offspring (muddying the gene pool), right?


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought that was aggression not inter-breeding.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

no, its interbreeding. caridina and neocaridinas are peaceful. basically you cant mix shrimps from the same family together.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Caridina and Neocaridina are genus names. Certain species from each genus are not currently known to interbreed. There are morphological and genetic differences between certain species that either keep them from breeding or make any young they do have sterile.

I've personally kept Tiger and Dark Green shrimp together and they have never crossed. I'm also pretty sure the Caridina cf. babaulti family (Green, Indian Zebra, Malaysian Shrimp) will not cross with the Caridina serrata family (CRS, CBS, Tiger Shrimp). Supposedly the Sri Lanka Dwarf Shrimp (Caridina simoni) and the Ninja shrimp (Caridina serratirostris) will not cross with any of the common Caridina species in the hobby right now. The Amano shrimp is also not known to cross with anything in the hobby.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is another cross reference chart. 
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_compatibility_chart.shtml


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

newbie314 said:


> Planet inveribrates has a table. *Just pretend to buy.*
> I just linked directly to to the table.


Just pretend to buy? I dont get it....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Probably go through all the motions but stop just short of actually confirming purchase??

I do that all the time to figure out shipping charges...


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't think you need to do that in order to access the table. Just go to planetinverts.com and check out the interbreeding article on the right hand side. The only thing it'll cost you is some typing and a click of the mouse.


----------



## balik (Aug 5, 2006)

petshrimp.com is interesting site, you will never know when you will get hit by the MODERATOR 
However I never knew that he banned people, very interesting.

I am looking for Amano Shrimps.
Any idea if somebody in APC breeds them ?

Thanks ,


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Must of been that Mustafa guy, some people call him a bit grinchy.

Supposedly he goes nuts on over asked questions. Such as like kicking the dead horse....

He's a bit touchy... read the forums on that site.. Another reason why I don't buy or post on his forum.

All of mustafas rules

http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1615


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

DarrylR said:


> All of mustafas rules
> 
> http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1615


WOW. I have no idea what else to say. Poor people.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Seeing your banned, quoted from the site:
*
"Rest assured that the website, the forum and the rules are the way they are for a reason. Violaters of this particular rule will get banned *immediately* without explanation and their posts/threads will be deleted."*


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmmmmm,

I use all of the forums and as well as running one for 12 years at my gold nugget related hunting site nuggetshooter.com...No my rules are not as strict, but it is simple enough to read the rules and then decide if you want to participate.

I also understand his logic about not asking the same questions over and over, but folks brand spanking new to the hobby will after all ask the same questions we did...remember? He prefers you read it instead in the archives...

That said I have been a member of Mustafa's forum for quite some time and was there way before finding other forums dealing with Dwarf Shrimp. Whats my point already?

That forum happens to have some of the most knowledgeable folks in this hobby and man have I learned allot there. One of the benifits is actually having to look up subject matter before posting your question, heck you come up with several answers to your question without asking. When a question fitting the guidelines is asked you are treated with respect and get an answer you can trust from someone that has "been there done that"

Yup you get that here and other places too, but why not utilize all the resources available to you? 

I have used many of Mustafa's articles and also his advise only to my advantage and he offers a great place to learn, but does indeed expect you to do it on your own before asking.

Yup a little strict, but well worth one's time if looking for good solid Dwarf Shrimp info...

just my 2 cents, Bill


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

You make some very good points- but I would advocate on behalf of a newBies to forums, websearches, etc- it can be very overwhelming at first to someone (perhaps from another country or with limited computer experience) to try and tease information and answers to specific questions out of a website.

I've never visited the forum so I'm not at all speaking from any personal experience, or even necessarily to this specific forum, but I would hope that everyone has the level of maturity to exercise some patience and understanding in dealing with people who are interested in a special aspect of aquaria but new enough to the hobby that they may not even know what questions to ask, and perhaps even new enough to the internet that they are unskilled in searching out the info they need?

We were all there at some point...


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

You are indeed correct.... My self? I remember being a newbie to gold nugget hunting and treat these questions as I would like my own treated. Answered to the best of my ability with respect over and over for years. same elsewhere....

Guess I was just trying to say "to each their own" and nice thing about forums is if ya think it doesn't work for you don't go there. Mustafa runs a tight ship, but I have no problem there myself.

Cheers, Bill


----------

